# Ordering By Credit Card



## Goldie (May 9, 2005)

I just found this on another board:

"If you are concerned with using a credit online and don't want to wait for an order to be mailed in you can go to a local gas station or in the US, a Shopping Mall and purchase a per paid visa or master card logo gift card. They can be purchased in Cash and with no names invovled. There is about a 2 dollar charge at the time of payment and there will also be about 2 dollar charge for exchange rate. So for less then five bucks you can get a 100% safe way to order and this way also seems to be the quickest."


----------



## MarPassion (May 10, 2005)

That is a great post Goldie, I wasn´t aware that this was possible.

It sure is a great solution for people that want it to do it save or even don´t have a credit card.


----------



## Goldie (May 10, 2005)

MarP, I thought you in particular would be interested in this.    With the conversion, money from any country could be exchanged, right? I`m thinking it would be great for doing business at seedbanks around the world.


----------



## cincy boy (May 12, 2005)

yeah me and a couple of buddies got those things from are our grandparents for christmas last year we went stright to the head shop too you dont even have to sign for them its kinda like a gift card but for anywhere


----------

